# Razr V (XT885) ROM & Restore Help Needed



## jumpingjimmies (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a newb to phone tech so bear with me. I have a Razr V (XT885) on Virgin Mobile up here in Canada. For some mysterious reason, native android device encryption support has been disabled on this phone. I asked about it on Motorola's forums, but they had nothing helpful to say about it.

So I'd like to maybe see if I can get some other ROM on this phone. Thing is, I'd like to be able to completely revert it to factory if I need warranty support. I've searched for people doing such with this phone and I didn't find much. Apparently this isn't a very popular phone. That's why I'm asking for help.

-I rooted the phone.
-I have access to another phone (my wife's) that has never been rooted/altered.

After rooting the device, I'm not sure how to:

-make a backup of the factory-set system to enable complete factory restore. Seems like the rooting process adds files to the /system directory that are still there after a system restore. Not sure how to deal with that.

-what tools/techniques to actually use to do this.

-how to recover from "soft bricking" the phone.

I'd appreciate any help you guys can offer.

Thanks


----------

